# Western Reformed Seminary Unveils New Website



## JTDyck (Oct 31, 2009)

This announcement was sent out today by Dr. John Battle, President of WRS:

On this Reformation Day of 2009, Western Reformed Seminary is happy to announce the unveiling of our new, totally redesigned website (Western Reformed Seminary : Personal Touch... Pastoral Vision). WRS, located in Tacoma, Washington, is the approved seminary for the Bible Presbyterian Church for the training of its ministers and other workers. The seminary also serves other Bible-believing Reformed and Presbyterian churches. 

In addition to a new design, the website now includes new content and many new features. All past issues of the WRS Journal are available, indexed by author and totally searchable. The seminary also has posted all its course syllabi for public use, including class notes for the entire Bible, theology, and church history curriculum. The seminary’s Catalog, handbooks, and student enrollment forms are available online. The audio section includes all of the Ronald W. Taber Lecture Series in addition to various other conference lectures. A popular feature is a Bible Reading Plan, which divides the Bible into daily readings of similar length, arranged chronologically. 

Because of the total redesign, the web addresses of most pages have changed. The best way to reach all the pages is through the home page, Western Reformed Seminary : Personal Touch... Pastoral Vision. For more information, please contact the WRS office, [email protected], or call #253-272-0417.

- John A. Battle, Th.D.   
Western Reformed Seminary  
5 South G Street  Tacoma, 
WA 98405  Western Reformed Seminary : Personal Touch... Pastoral Vision


----------

